# Firestone S.A. E.p.d.m. .Has anyone had trouble with them.



## Rickciv (Apr 21, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has been experiencing problems with gassing.


----------



## dekkamick (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, What do you mean 'gassing'?

T Davies & Son Roofing

www.tds-roofing.com


----------

